# Oak finished - Hole closed



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Hello mates, after some days thinking about how to close that hole I made up my mind to put a semi-precious stone on it. I've been working with crystals and semi precious-stones for years and I love them, so I mounted a peridot and fixed it with superglue to finish this natural, sanding up to 2500 and nourishing it with linseed oil and beeswax. A special thanks to Marcus, Almost Human, Justplainduke, Strikewzen, Chepo and to all that gave me valuable suggestions. Cheers, Bob.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Very good job Bob!


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

yeah


----------



## AlmostHuman (Jul 10, 2011)

Knew you would do it justice Bob , that peridot looks like it's always been there .

Pat


----------



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

Wow that is a fine shooter!


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

its like a beauty mark, that jewel. looks very cool.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Looks very comfortable!


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

VERY NICE!


----------



## AJW (Apr 24, 2011)

Now she wearing jewelry, she's downtown material.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

nice i got one nearly finished like this inspired by you


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

That looks really nice, I love the shape.
Martin


----------



## tubeman (Mar 7, 2011)

That was a very nice touch


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks guy for your nice comments. She's not perfect yet, I will try something better with the next one. Cheers, Bob


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

looks perfect bob,amazing skill mate


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

bj000 said:


> its like a beauty mark, that jewel. looks very cool.


BJ, you gave me a nice idea....a beauty mark could be a stone on a slingshot. I'll think about it. Thanks! Bob


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

AlmostHuman said:


> Knew you would do it justice Bob , that peridot looks like it's always been there .
> 
> Pat


Thanks to you man, you're always welcome.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Martin said:


> That looks really nice, I love the shape.
> Martin


Thanks Martin, I' trying to make something that fits well one's hand keeping on eye on the design. Cheers, Bob


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

marcus sr said:


> looks perfect bob,amazing skill mate


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

What an awesome natural. Strike me if God hadn't intended *that* fork for a catty! It was probably part of his intention to see what someone would do with the hole!







Hmmm
He He He 
Good one


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

The way you shaped that fork is great and that little hi light really makes a unique fork even more interesting. Nice job sir!


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Rapier said:


> What an awesome natural. Strike me if God hadn't intended *that* fork for a catty! It was probably part of his intention to see what someone would do with the hole!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah ah ah....I owe you a beer! Cheers!


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Dayhiker said:


> The way you shaped that fork is great and that little hi light really makes a unique fork even more interesting. Nice job sir!


I'm honored by you, thanks.


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

Bob Fionda said:


> What an awesome natural. Strike me if God hadn't intended *that* fork for a catty! It was probably part of his intention to see what someone would do with the hole!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah ah ah....I owe you a beer! Cheers!








[/quote]
Ha... No worries Bob. How about if we ever meet I'll buy the first round?


----------



## strikewzen (Jun 18, 2010)

the more i "try to carve" i realize how far ahead Bob is on a artistic scale beyond reach

not ass kissing i don't do that(unless you're my boss), but sincerely praise and thankful for Bob's inspirations

i do think he's an angel, simply the best


----------



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

beautiful as always... your works somehow are different from others.


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

I thought you had already finished this beauty Bob. and I see that yet, but will continue pending


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

strikewzen said:


> the more i "try to carve" i realize how far ahead Bob is on a artistic scale beyond reach
> 
> not ass kissing i don't do that(unless you're my boss), but sincerely praise and thankful for Bob's inspirations
> 
> i do think he's an angel, simply the best


i know what you mean.. his stuff is unreal


----------

